# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Un tsunami de nubes en Florida

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voya subir unas fotos que he encontrado hoy en El Confidencial y me han impresionado una barbaridad. Primero os pongo el enlace:

http://www.elconfidencial.com/multim...ida-eeuu-1762/

Y ahora las fotos,


Un "Tsunami" de nubes en Florida (EEUU)
Un impresionante fenómeno metereológico fue captado en Florida, EEUU, por el propietario de una compañía que ofrece vuelos turísticos en helicóptero. Una gigantesca ola de niebla cubrió los edificios de la costa del Golfo de México, a manera de un tsunami, pero hecho de nubes. El fenómeno es conocido como efecto Foehn, y se da cuando el aire cálido procedente del mar choca contra los rascacielos, se condensa y sube por las paredes hasta llegar a tierra firme, por lo que obtiene esa forma de ola. Según explicó el autor de las fotos, JR Hott, no es tan raro ver este tipo de nubosidad en la zona. Sin embargo captar el fenómeno, que dura solo unos minutos, es complicado porque puede envolver a los helicópteros en la niebla y provocar accidentes, precisó Hott. Las imágenes dieron la vuelta al globo gracias a la red social Facebook, donde el dueño de la empresa Pandhandle Helipoter publicó inicialmente las instantáneas.

Las siguientes tienen el mismo pie de foto:

Fotografía realizada desde un helicóptero en Florida que muestra como un "tsunami" de nubes arrolla los rascacielos que flanquean la costa del Golfo de México y pasa sobre ellos para adentrarse en tierra firme como si fuera una ola de niebla gigante. JR Hott, un miembro de la Armada estadounidense ya retirado, y propietario de una empresa familiar que se dedica a ofrecer vuelos tur’sticos en helicóptero en Panama City (al noroeste de Florida).









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Espectacular fenómeno que me gustaría presenciar en directo.

----------


## jlois

Impactante y tremendamente curioso ese evento. Gracias, Los Terrines por hacernos llegar esa información y esas imágenes.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Impresionante. Me encanta este fenómeno. Muchas gracias por ponernos este interesante documento.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Parece sacado de una peli de catástrofes naturales, o de una de terror.

Muy curioso.


Ahora falta la foto desde las terrazas de esos edificios.

----------


## REEGE

Lo he visto hoy, creo que ha sido en Antena3 y me he quedado alucinado.
Muchas gracias por colocarlo en el foro Los Terrines...
Esas fotos si que te hubiese gustado fotografiar eh?? Y te habrían salido igual o mejor, seguro!!!
Un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Curioso el fenomeno este, y bonitas imagenes. Gracias. Un abrazo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo vi en cazatormentas. Este fenómeno es impresionante, sobre todo su formación.
¿No creeis, que es mejor que esté en "Meteorología"?

----------

